# FOTD with 8 products from Belle Azure collection!



## PrettyKitty (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry if we can't see Hundred Degrees Pearlizer, but its sooo pretty, a glowy pink.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 7, 2005)

ohh yay colors on you. you are soo good at blending, your makeup is always perfect!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

omfg...I think this has replaced my alltime favs that you've done...Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 7, 2005)

I am wearing sense matte today too


----------



## djd (Jun 7, 2005)

HOW do you get your shadows to blend so perfectly? This is PERFECT


----------



## roxybc (Jun 7, 2005)

Pretty Kitty!  How are you so freaking perfect???  I love ALL your looks!  Your absolutly beautiful!  You've got the most amazing skin!  What do you use (cleanser, toner, cream wise?)  Did you go to makeup school?


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 7, 2005)

GORGEOUS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I need to go back and pick up Leisuretime...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_omfg...I think this has replaced my alltime favs that you've done...Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!_

 
same here!! 

babe, you're AMAZING! <33


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 8, 2005)

WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe you used blue e/s!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks  beautiful! I would have loved to see how the whole face looked all together but I could just imagine. You are flawless, I love ALL your looks. Great Job!


----------



## user2 (Jun 8, 2005)

thats awesome....more than that! MAGNIFICIENT


----------



## Cleopatra (Jun 8, 2005)

Simply gawus Pretty Kitty

You have really intensified my lemming for this collection


----------



## Lollie (Jun 8, 2005)

You did a ¨*SUPER*¨ job! Looks stunning!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

Chelsea, you didn't said Sense Matte were too dark for you? Do you like it?

Djd, they blend together like butter! They are Veluxe Pearl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roxybc, right now I use the orange cleanser/scrub from Clarins, Khiel's blue astringent, Thirst Quenching Hydra-balance serum from Clarins. They are okay, but not my faves. I prefer my Source Therapie (Biotherm) and Biosource or Biopur toner (Biotherm). I rarely use the same stuff more than 2-3 months.  For your other question, I didn't go to a makeup school. 

V2lucky, I didn't post a pic of my full face because I wasn't able to take a good pic... I looked like a drag queen with a black eye. Yikes!! 

Thanks guys!! You're all so sweet!


----------



## jeanna (Jun 8, 2005)

PrettyKitty, you already know what I'm going to say.... this look is *SPECTACULAR! *
Of course I/we all love it - have you *ever* done anything that we didn't like?! Never, ever, ever!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 8, 2005)

I love this one so much because of the bright colors!!!

good job hun!


----------



## wolfmaster (Jun 8, 2005)

Prettykitty, this is more than gorgeous!! Did you just used freshwater with leisuretime as e/s? the middle seems a bit different color or maybe just reflection?  I totally want to recreate this look!!! so, does freshwater goes only inner 1/3 and mostly leisuretime? Thanks!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jun 8, 2005)

yay!!! you used freshwater...that looks soooo freakin beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 8, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## mac4me! (Jun 8, 2005)

i have to say that is my favourite look of yours  so far its soo good.  And your eyebrows are so perfect i can't believe it!


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 8, 2005)

You NEVER disappoint me with any of your FOTD's hun! I simply love this one also!


----------



## mj (Jun 9, 2005)

its really gorgeous!  the eyes especially!  the blending is awesome and i love all of those colors!  <3


----------



## Neptune870 (Jun 9, 2005)

gorgeous! the eyes are beautiful


----------



## rachie (Jun 9, 2005)

i want that lipglass sooo bad!! it looks great on you... cant wait till it comes to aus


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

Jeanna, You, girl! You're always so sweet with me! Is it a dream? Thanks a lot for everything you say to me, you're such a sweetie, it's unbelievable. 

Wolfmaster, Blue Yonder eye khol on the inner corner, Freshwater on top (1/3 of lids), Resort as a liner (2/3 of outer lids, and under the eyes), Leisuretime on 2/3 of lids. I blend the blue and the purple with my #224 brush, so it create another colour in the center. They feel like silky butter (If that make sense!), so they blend very well together! 

Mac4me, I try to let them grow out since.. huh... 2 months I think? And I have like 2 X more brows than before, I a few months or weeks I'll be able to juste wear powder or maybe clear brow gel? Yay!

Rachie,  You need this Lipglass! Its a fresh & clean shimmery pink, but NOT coral or peachy. Finally!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the eyes and the blending is flawless.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 9, 2005)

All I have to say is wow!


----------



## hellokitty (Jun 9, 2005)

You give me so many good ideas. I just love your looks. thanks for sharing ! stellar !


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_PrettyKitty, you already know what I'm going to say.... this look is *SPECTACULAR! *
Of course I/we all love it - have you *ever* done anything that we didn't like?! Never, ever, ever!_

 
i agree jeanna! beautiful as always and there isn't an fotd yet i didn't like... great! living up to your name, PrettyKitty!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn! We don't have the same taste! I hated some of my FOTD, they were boring.. (I deleted some of them) So thanks a lot!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Jun 12, 2005)

That is simply beautiful and flawless! I love it!


----------



## pinkpanthr03 (Jun 13, 2005)

wow, that looks amazing! I love the way you blended all the colors so perfectly! It looks great on you


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 13, 2005)

this looks is soo pretty... I LOVE Rayothon...but i lost it already


----------



## nikki_v83 (Jun 14, 2005)

*****


----------

